# B12 Lower Front Strut Brace



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

*B12 Lower Front Strut Brace ????*

Looking for some input. I recently finished upgrading all of the suspension on my B12 including struts, springs, sway bars, front and rear upper strut tower braces. I have been looking around under the front of my car and I am toying with the idea of constructing a lower strut brace and looking for any help that you can offer. My idea was to construct 2 brackets and fasten them to the control arm rear mounting brackets and then simply install a crossmember to tie them together.I had 2 questions about this, 1) would the rear of the control arms be the proper placement for this brace ? and 2) would how I fasten the crossmember affect the overall performance of the brace (meaning either welding it rigid right to the mounts, or bolting it on with adjustable end links like the ones found on the upper brace ? Thanks for your input.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> Looking for some input. I recently finished upgrading all of the suspension on my B12 including struts, springs, sway bars, front and rear upper strut tower braces. I have been looking around under the front of my car and I am toying with the idea of constructing a lower strut brace and looking for any help that you can offer. My idea was to construct 2 brackets and fasten them to the control arm rear mounting brackets and then simply install a crossmember to tie them together.I had 2 questions about this, 1) would the rear of the control arms be the proper placement for this brace ? and 2) would how I fasten the crossmember affect the overall performance of the brace (meaning either welding it rigid right to the mounts, or bolting it on with adjustable end links like the ones found on the upper brace ? Thanks for your input.


I don't think I quite understand what your objective is. Why do you want to make a lower strut brace? Isn't that interfering with the function of the control arms?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry, maybe my explanation is lacking. I am not going to connect anything to the control arms, what I am talking about is installing a crossmember that would span from control arm mounting bracket to control arm mounting bracket . Basically at the point where it connects to the frame rails. It is not going to have any contact with the control arms. I am basically looking to provide some bracing across the bottom of the frame rails . I guess my question is, having the upper strut brace to keep the strut towers in line works, but with no type of lower crossmember, what's to stop the frame from moving ?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> Sorry, maybe my explanation is lacking. I am not going to connect anything to the control arms, what I am talking about is installing a crossmember that would span from control arm mounting bracket to control arm mounting bracket . Basically at the point where it connects to the frame rails. It is not going to have any contact with the control arms. I am basically looking to provide some bracing across the bottom of the frame rails . I guess my question is, having the upper strut brace to keep the strut towers in line works, but with no type of lower crossmember, what's to stop the frame from moving ?


Ok, so you're talking just something like an underchassis control arm brace. I was a bit confused when you used the word lower "strut bar".

That's the exact logic they applied when they started making aftermarket underchassis control arm braces. They basically tie certain parts of the front underside together (usually the control arm mounting points and occasionally someplace else). Unlike strut tower bars, these things' sole purpose is to reduce chassis flex by tying together two points on the chassis. But yeah, it'll work. And for a lot of cars, it's worth it. Talk to ShigSpeed Scott (he makes a bar for the B14) and take a look at the whiteline B13 brace if you have any questions/issues during development.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I found a good on-car picture of the Whiteline brace installed on a B13. It was pretty much what I was thinking and theirs even connects to the center rail that runs front to back. Something I am definatley going to have to include on mine. As is almost everything on a B12 chassis, you either have to make your own, or modify one that was built for something else. I am going to try to start creating a pattern for my frame mounts this weekend. I'll try to get something posted once I get something concrete hammered out. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------

